# Kelly Anne - so many years have gone



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a lovely photo of the two of them. 30 yrs, my word! God bless you Kelly. You must have been some girl and the one that set your Mum off with her love of goldens. What a testament to you.
Thinking of you today Jan


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your every remembrance post brings me to tears. You are talking decades, things happened 30, 20 years ago but your love for them is so pure and strong. It gives me strength to believe 30 years down on the road if I am still around I will remember my Buddy and love him as much as today.
I hope Kelly Anne is young again and playing with her brother and sisters, waiting for happy reunion. 

Hugs to you.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

God Bless you Kelly, what a beauty. x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you today, wow 30 years! That's a lovely photo and she looks like such a beautiful girl, she must have been extremely special.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful girl! And what a testiment to the wonderful love you two shared.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Kelly Anne was a beautiful girl, I can tell she was very special and will forever hold a very special place in your heart. 

She is waiting for you on the other side of the Bridge to be reunited.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Can't believe I put 30 years, meant to put 20 - and thank you for your kind words, it always helps to know that we can remember those that we have loved and lost here without people thinking you are barmy for remembering.

Buddys Mom - of course you will still love and remember your boy - how can we ever forget those that leave their pawprints on our hearts


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, we always remember with love, affection, and appreciation for all the wonderful days they gave us. You know Kelly will always be in your heart, no matter how much times goes by. My elderly neighbor man served in World War II, and still talks about the service dog he had in the war with him. He tears up and says he will never forget "Rusty", and hopes someday he'll see him again. Kelly certainly must feel the love sent her way today, this day of remembrance.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh it does say 20. Didn't have my glasses on! Still, a great testament to her and you x


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Jan thats so lovely, I am sitting here with tears. She was a pretty girl and your words say it all and show how much you love her. Sending you hugs and thought, I am sure shes always close by. x


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

She was beautiful. they are so treasured and loved our goldens, hope you can have a day filled with wonderful memories of Kelly


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

jan we never forget them and they are always in our hearts


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jan, Kelly was a beautiful girl and what a nice photo of her and Emma, no matter how many years go by we never forget or stop loving them, just hopefully given time we remember the happy times and the silly funny things they got up to, that made us laugh, that's why they leave a permanent paw print on our hearts. 
I hope yesterday you remembered those happy days with Kelly.


----------

